# does the rideshare insurance only cover you while it's on?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Does it cover drivers while it's on even without customers? Say, like going to pickup a customer?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Does it cover drivers while it's on even without customers? Say, like going to pickup a customer?


The insurance coverage is "tiered" in different levels: 1) app on, 2) driving to a customer, 3) driving with a customer.
Each rideshare company provides different coverage, and they're all shit in my opinion. Make sure your personal insurance carrier is notified that you are doing this rideshare shit, because you need a rideshare addendum added to your personal policy and not all carriers offer it. I pay less than $100 per year for the added coverage to my personal policy and sleep better at night because of it.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I think you already know the answer...it only covers you with a passenger in the car. That is why you need the rideshare addendum on your personal policy. Also...do not hit end trip until all luggage is out of your car and you are back in the drivers seat. If a passenger hurts himself while unloading luggage and you have already hit end trip, you just bring drama into your life


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberbrent said:


> it only covers you with a passenger in the car.


Careful Brent. I don't think that's quite right... If the OP is talking about the TNC provided insurance (it's not clear) then the answer is yes I believe. The TNC insurance covers you while enroute to a pick up and while pax is in car.

Agree with the rest of your answer.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

You are correct.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I thin the TNC coverage varies by state for the 3 levels of coverage they say they have. Check your state regulations first.

Florida Insurance starts at #7 http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ute&URL=0600-0699/0627/Sections/0627.748.html


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Does it cover drivers while it's on even without customers? Say, like going to pickup a customer?


The main thing to know is they are trying to cover the Passengers. Not necessarily the driver.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Really?



KevinJohnson said:


> The main thing to know is they are trying to cover the Passengers. Not necessarily the driver.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Really?


 Really, Uber/Lyft really don't care about the drivers. The quicker you understand this the better off you will be.


----------

